# Password for wireless printer



## osxserver_user (Jan 19, 2009)

A co-worker of mine just purchased a wireless printer (I think it's a HP or epson).

They have an airport extreme 802.11n wireless base station in their home with no WPA/WEP passwords set. Anyone can use the wireless.

They were trying to setup the wireless printer on their Mac. A screen came up asking for a password.  But they didn't know what to type.

Is there a default password they should try?  Since they don't have their wireless apple basestation set to require a password, I'm not sure what they should try.  Maybe they should just leave the password field blank and hit enter?

Thanks


----------



## Whitehill (Jan 19, 2009)

A couple of months ago I installed a new HP C8180.  The default user was "admin" and the default password was empty.  Is the printer asking for a password?  Or is the airport?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 19, 2009)

Wouldn't that information be in the manual that came with the printer?


----------



## Gogi (Jan 20, 2010)

ooo...thanks for info


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, time to explain... _what_ info?  Whom are you thanking?


----------

